# Render Windows fonts like a Mac



## Juli007 (Feb 22, 2010)

I just found this awesome program that renders fonts in a pc the same way a mac does. Its called MacType and you can download it *here*. Its a free program but its
powers are amazing. What the program does, is that it changes the way the windows GUI works by not only rasterizing the fonts horizontally (like a normal windows), but it also renders/smooths/rasterizes the fonts vertially so it makes the text look way more better.

Windows font Render








Mac font Render


----------

